# Ati Tool and VPU RECOVER



## pierrick30 (Dec 31, 2004)

Could you include an option in Ati tools  to use VPU Recover?
I mean when Vpu Recover reset the card , it would be usefull if Ati tool come back to safe Frequencies
Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 2, 2005)

errr, like atitool opens after the vpu is recovered and sets the frequencies used _before_ the card crashed?


----------



## pierrick30 (Jan 2, 2005)

no to use safe fequencies to avoid a crash-loop


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 5, 2005)

well, doesn't vpu recover do that by default?


----------



## pierrick30 (Jan 5, 2005)

Vpu recover doesnt do anything to Atitool
If Atitool is running i think the frequencies wont change and the card will keep crashing recovering crashing recovering......


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 6, 2005)

ah, now I see what you mean 

never ran into a problem like the one you mentioned though


----------

